# 3 day blackout?



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi and thanks for reading!

Ok, I have a 75g w 4x55w PC @ 6400k, CO2 @ 35ppm, dosing 17ml CSM+B (1Tbsp/250ml) + 10 ml chelated Fe (1 Tbsp/250ml) on micro days

12ml potass nitrate (1 Tblsp/250ml) and 5 ml potass phos (1Tbsp/250ml) for macros.. Oh, and after water changes about 10-12 ml K.

Someone told me I didn't have enough plants in my tank, the last question I had.. I got more plants, and it is doing a bit better, but not quite right yet..

My question is:
I have some sort of stinky BGA, BBA, and thread algea in my tank.. I want to know if cleaning my filter, and doing a 3 day total blackout would help. I cleaned the filter, added NO3, and covered it up today already.. is this a good way to combat this problem? 
What else can I do besides manual removal? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Blackout won't help with the BBA and won't solve any underlying problems; algae will just come back.

I think you were on the right track in any case; getting your ferts in line, adding more plants, etc...

The one thing you forgot to do was to have some patience! Changes to tank parameters/ferts etc can take up to several weeks to have any significant visible effect...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I believe in your other post you said that you just got through doing a major re-scape. I always have algae out breaks after I do a re-scape. It varys in severity depending on how much was done. When doing a re-scape it just throws everything out of wack, causing the algae. If you used root tabs before, then disturbing these will also cause the algae. 

To get rid of it just be consistent with the lighting, C02, ferts & maintenace. Adding more fast growing plants and a variety of algae eaters will help. 

Be patient because BBA can take a while to get rid of. You can do a blackout or use E-mycin to get rid of the GSA initially. Having the tank in a total balance will help keep it away.


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks, i axed the blackout, and going to just hang in there.. any suggestions on the dosing? 
I have to get more plants... anyone have fast growing cuttings FS? lol

thanks again


----------



## PK1 (Oct 4, 2005)

You can also consider SAE's (Siamese Algae Eaters). I always have a couple in my 90 gallon and consider them essential. The are constantly grazing and will eat almost all algae (BGA excluded).


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In my opinion you need to "reset" the tank. That means to reduce all the nutrients in the water to concentrations below 0.5 ppm, preferably an actual zero.

You do that by doing frequent water changes with water that does not contain N or P, while using Active Carbon in the filter. No dosing of Fe or Traces either. Active mechanical removal of all algae before every water change. Most plants will survive the starvation although their growth will slow down.

Once the water is completely clean some plants will start to deteriorate. That is a signal to start carefully adding Fe and Traces, as well as minute amounts of N, P, and K - never exceeding 0.5 or so ppm. The idea is to start from a true zero and ramp up gradually, dosing daily only as much as the plants need, not more. Such tactics really starves the algae you will see. Later you can go back to some higher concentrations of N and P if you wish.

--Nikolay


----------



## RuThY (Jul 31, 2005)

PK1, thanks, it is a great option. However, I am trying to have my cake and eat it too unfortunately.. I have a Serrasalmus rhombeous (black piranha) in the tank.. he ate all but 2 of my SAE's.. 

Nikolay, that is a good idea that I am actually doing indirectly right now, except differently. Your insight gave me a better approach! thanks! 
I'm doing it the hard way.. 
I took out all the plants (i know it is bad) and I am going to prune all agae off them. Putting all back, after a big water change, and algae scrubdown. (rocks, & driftwood as well as equipment) then I will do as you say. 
I have 90% of the visible algea out of the tank now, and will continue to manually remove it over the next few days. The plants will be back in the tank by noon tomorrow, which is when the lighting period starts anyway.

I also re-wired my 4x55w lights so they are in-line, and I can have a shorter intense lighting period (back 12pm to 745pm, front 245pm to 1030pm or something) Do you think that could help? I really don't have too many super high light plants other than L. aromatica, & hairgrass.. plus I have read that they do fine with shorter intense lighting periods.. I could be wrong, but at least it is an option for me now. -Plus the rhom will like me to try that that as well. LOL
I got the lecture about not having an algea crew (rightfully so) by my friend, so I know I will have a difficult time dealing with algea since I'm not a whizz at dosing LOL I'll have to take another look at how I'm dosing, and try to tweek it.
thanks a bunch for your help. Anyone else with a helpful hint?


----------

